# 5/7 Navarre BFT



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Launched around 6:30, caught a few cigs right off the bat and headed out. Got harassed by flipper and bobo's for most of the day. Got tired of flipper following me so I decided to troll back in around 10. I was trolling a small cig on a blue/silver duster in 55ft of water when my drag started screaming. After a 30 minute battle I had him in the yak! He weighed in at 21lbs, there was some 30+ pounders blowing up while I was fighting this guy as well. It's a shame there wasn't anyone near me to get in on the action.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome! Been waiting for someone to report one of those this year.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Great Job man!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's nice..!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Jealous as ever! My day was a complete bust compared to that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

nlytle said:


> jealous as ever! My day was a complete bust compared to that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


Amen brother!


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

That is incredible, great catch


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yall are hard core, there are some great reports and great fish. The fishing has to be a blast from a yac.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome catch, congrats!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and beautiful photos.


----------



## phillguud (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweeet , I've been getting skunked (save a couple sharks) my last 3 times out there at Navarre. Great news.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Right on brother! What setup were you using? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Right on brother! What setup were you using?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone definitely a memory I will never forget! It was caught on a Ande saltwater tournament rod with a penn conflict 5000 spooled with 300 yards Of 30lb power pro


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's awesome. How far off the shore do you have to be to catch bf like that?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Holy crap now that's a hell of a fish no matter if it's from a yak or a boat! You just had a school run through while you were trolling back in or you were fishing a bait bubble?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG and thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

First one I've read about this year - congrats.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shark Sugar said:


> Holy crap now that's a hell of a fish no matter if it's from a yak or a boat! You just had a school run through while you were trolling back in or you were fishing a bait bubble?
> 
> I didn't see any bait working the surface, and nothing on my fish finder... I guess they were just passing through, and I was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Scratch another off of the bucket list!!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I need to get down there asap...


----------

